# hi been away licking wounds



## enaj (Mar 9, 2006)

hi was diagnosed with premature menopause, had 3 blood tests went to specialist as was delighted as periods started again every 28 days and hot flushes etc gone.But unfortunately he said that i was def menopausal readings as follows: gp 29/11/05 fsh42.2 lh 47.8
hospital:17/3/06 fsh43.4 lh 45.7 31/3/06 fsh 30.6 lh 44.3 . Came on 3 days after last reading and been regular ever since. Am gutted dont think anything can help. specialist say likelyhood of my own miracle NIL  if any help out there or kind words, is it worth having another blood test now regular or maybe opk if so which is best one.........


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Enaj

Sorry, don't know the answer to your question but wanted to send you a  .  Does your specialist specialise in treating older/peri-menopausal women?  If not, might be worth getting a second opinion.  

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## CC1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Enaj,

I remember you from a previous post, please try not to get to downhearted. I am in a very similar situation to you, believe me, I totally understand what your are feeling, and its very hard to pull yourself up from the despair. I can only say that the only thing that worked for me was to get a plan of action together that gave me the focus that I was lacking.
I agree with Ellie that you should seek a second opinion, this was step one on my plan of action, and after you have done this you will be able to make an informed decision as to what your next step will be.

Take care, Cheryl.


----------



## enaj (Mar 9, 2006)

hi cheryl,ellie, got referred to this doc as wasnt happy with the way the other hospital was treating me!!!!!!! new specialist says they should have seen this coming and advised me to get records. am at bit of a loss dont feel menopausal...... feel sad desperate depressed i guess in denial as well.....its just something i have to except i guess.im not normally like this normally deal with stuff and get on with it but dont seem to be able to shake this off.


----------



## CC1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Enaj,

Don't be so hard on yourself, its OK to feel down and so desperate, I know I do at times, at least you have made the first steps by seeking a second opinion. I understand what you say about not feeling menopausal, its the same for me, no other symptoms other than missing three periods, otherwise I wouldn't have gone to see my GP. Like you my cycles are back on track now, although the chances of success using my own eggs are very slim, so we had to decide whether to try using my own eggs or going straight to DE. For me it was an easy decision to go for DE as the chances of success are higher and we haven't got an endless supply of funds to keep trying with my own eggs. The way I look at it, it would be my body that was enabling the egg to grow into a baby, me who would be giving life to the baby, but I too understand that we all look at things differently, so only you can decide what's best for you. 

Have you discussed your options with your specialist?

Bye for now and take care. Cheryl.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Enaj

   

However, as Cheryl says, you do still have options.  Give yourself some time to get over the news then you can start thinking about what to do next.

Take care

Ellie


----------

